
Indian minister reiterates that net neutrality is non-negotiable in India - sandGorgon
https://m.timesofindia.com/india/right-to-non-discriminatory-internet-access-is-non-negotiable-ravi-shankar-prasad/articleshow/62098624.cms
======
murukesh_s
Thank god, and hope he/govt stick to their words. India being one of the
biggest internet consumer is a likely target for greedy media companies and
corporates.. Google, Facebook all tried their part in controlling access by
giving 'free' internet but once net neutrality was enforced they backtracked..
the problem is 90% users don't care if they get only fb(including instagram,
whatsapp) for free. And fb can easily share their ad revenue with a telco to
offset their cost..

